# Looking for an electric guitar guru



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

For many years, i have produced electric guitar tracks using the typical pedal boards and plugins: BOSS GT6, GR4, IK stuff, Line 6 Pod XT ...etc

I am getting sick of those compromises and would love to consult with a guitar guru that can help me get the greatest tone possible, kill the hum on distorted sounds...etc

Anyone here can recommend a guitar tone/recording wizard?

Thanks!


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 26, 2012)

I am using the PodXTL as my guitar's input, but I have disabled all amp effects. I am using some free amp sims by a guy named Lepou. He has a few different plug ins for PC and Mac. Now I am far from a guitar wizard but my virtual set up makes no noise except the ones I want.

http://lepouplugins.blogspot.com/

I am partial to the SLO100.

You will need an IR loader and some cab impulse. Lecab on that same page is a great loader.

http://signalsaudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=9&Itemid=15 (http://signalsaudio.com/index.php?optio ... &amp;Itemid=15)

Here are some quality Mesa Boogie cab IRs.

http://www.theserinaexperiment.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36 (http://www.theserinaexperiment.net/foru ... p?f=8&amp;t=36)

TSE808 is a nice sounding Tubescreamer VST. You will also find some amp sims on his site as well. PC only.

http://www.vstplanet.com/Effects/Bundle4.htm

In the middle of the page you will find the green bundle. It contains Green Gate which is an excellent Noise gate. If you use the TSE808 and the high gain amp sims, you will get some noise. This gate cleans it right up. PC only I'm afraid.

I use these and have had no issues. They rival the commercial amp sims in many ways.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 26, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat May 26 said:


> For many years, i have produced electric guitar tracks using the typical pedal boards and plugins: BOSS GT6, GR4, IK stuff, Line 6 Pod XT ...etc
> 
> I am getting sick of those compromises and would love to consult with a guitar guru that can help me get the greatest tone possible, kill the hum on distorted sounds...etc
> 
> ...



I am a self-appointed guitar guru. :lol: 

What is it that you are looking to do exactly?

First off, you want good tone? Learn how to play your instrument well. Maybe you do already - I don't know.....I sure am not saying you can't. But good playing techinique is the first step; tone doesn't start with the amp or the guitar - it starts with the fingers.

Next, how are you looking to record? Mic-d amp, DI, sim? What guitar(s) do you own? Pu-s?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Again, i am looking for a guitar specialist that has helped setting up rig for top guitarists for recording and for getting the best tone possible.

I won't throw my guitar player resume around for the sake of bragging.
Let's just say that if you are a guru, chances are i am too, but that's not good enough.

I am looking for the ultimate tone.
And you're right, it starts with a great sounding instrument.
The playing ability goes without saying...

I think i'm gonna have to go back to miking an amp, 'cause I'm sick and tired of the lifeless sounds of plugins...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

Darthmorphling: thanks for the recommendations: i'll check it out!
Do you know if the Green Gate is 64bit ready?
thx


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 26, 2012)

Hey Patrick,

check out http://www.jasonhoard.com/ 

Good friend of mine. Played a lot sessions with him in Atlanta. Great player and great at getting tone!

Brad


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 26, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat May 26 said:


> Darthmorphling: thanks for the recommendations: i'll check it out!
> Do you know if the Green Gate is 64bit ready?
> thx




I couldn't find any info that says 32 or 64 bit. I use Reaper and it automatically loads 32 bit vst's in its 64 bit version without having to use any wrappers.

If you can get it to work in your 64 bit DAW it works very well. Honestly, I like it better than the one provided in Amplitude. It eliminated all noise from the high gain amp sims.

One of its downfalls is that the noise I had hid some imperfections in my playing. Now they are very noticeable :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Brad!
No mention of possibilities of tech consulting in there. You sure i can contact him about that?

Thanks Darth!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 26, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat May 26 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Again, i am looking for a guitar specialist that has helped setting up rig for top guitarists for recording and for getting the best tone possible.
> 
> ...



Alrighty then!!!!


----------



## lux (May 26, 2012)

May I ask which kind of tone are you after?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

Lux: i want it all :D 
But there are some sounds that i can get to sound satisfying to me: jazz and funk, clean in general.
But everything with an edge, from slightly bitting to overdriven and metal just do not have enough personality to my ears using vst and pedals direct to track. Even when adding a tape simulator, i am not satisfied.

Here is a track (real old fusion) i posted here that has just about all tones i usually get and that i find still wanting: http://www.decamusic.com/the_performing_arts/Nuvo.mp3 (Nuvo). 

I am currently working on a metal track for a cartoon series and i can't stand the GR4, IK, Pod sound...


----------



## artsoundz (May 26, 2012)

I gotta say, Patrick, Nuvo as well as everything you've posted recently, is blowing me away. Really great writing and playing.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much Artsoundz, very nice of you to say. It's a lonely road...


----------



## germancomponist (May 26, 2012)

Patrick,

I know someone who maybe is the right person for you to talk with. It is our german guitar guru "Peter Weihe".

Here is a link to an interesting video, but it is in german..... : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bchTGO7pwSs


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

:? : Thanks for the tease Gunther. Since i do not speak German, this is very cruel on your part... :wink:
I did catch the "rock me baby" part though o-[][]-o


----------



## wst3 (May 26, 2012)

I don't have any credits, but I've been tweaking guitar rigs, and recording them, for a long time. And I'm in your backyard. Let's chat, and see if this is an opportunity for both of us!


----------



## germancomponist (May 26, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat May 26 said:


> :? : Thanks for the tease Gunther. Since i do not speak German, this is very cruel on your part... :wink:
> I did catch the "rock me baby" part though o-[][]-o



Patrick, Peter *is* the man! Ask him! o-[][]-o


----------



## lux (May 26, 2012)

I would consider trying this one on your actual guitar tracks and see what happens.

http://www.waves.com/content.aspx?id=10343

Yup, Nuvo is a pretty cool track, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Sat May 26 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Sat May 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply.
> ...



Riff, don't misunderstand me. I think that your metal guitar sounds are good.
Needing to know how to play the guitar or having a good sounding instrument goes without saying...
If such was the case, i'd be asking for guitar lessons...

I am willing to do whatever it takes to record a great tone in various styles, from slightly biting, to totally distorted. It may be that different solutions are necesary for different styles, and i am after those solutions.
If you have a suggestion in terms of metal sound, i'd be interested to hear it, thanks.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Luca, the track is from 1994 so i've moved on since, but i'm glad you enjoyed it...

Is this Waves plugin a spinof from the GTR3?

I haven't heard much praise about the Waves guitar solutions so far, and i'm afraid that it would fall in the same category as the other contenders...?

It used to be that i would record guitars by miking my amps, but gave up on that and went the virtual way for reasons of convenience.
But i start to wonder if the good old way isn't the only way to get a great sound.
An amp, a bunch of pedals, a mike... messier but better?
Probably


----------



## Kralc (May 26, 2012)

The Ultimate Tone,
Klon Centaur into a Dumble Overdrive Special.
Done.


Nuvo is an awesome track, really enjoyed it!


----------



## lux (May 26, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat May 26 said:


> Is this Waves plugin a spinof from the GTR3?



no, the Chris Lord guitar is a all-in-one plugin which includes a few "make up" tools to get a better guitar tone. ITs more of a sidechain type of thing. I think it worths a try.

I recently purchased also a small head (3/5W) and using it with a virtual cab (Recabinet). The head gives me some punch, edgyness and sound sculpting with a three band eq combined with the gain, then I load a combination of cab/mic into recabinet.

A cool head which could work fine is the small Blackstar 5w

I tend to distort using pedals, so I only use a clean channel on the head.

For metal tones I'm recently using the AMT Legend Amps pedals, which are russian analog replicas of famous amps from Peavey, Mesa Boogie, Marshall. Used in combination with the virtual cab it pulls off some great tones in my book.

If you like to stay all VST then i would give a look to the GR4 Rammstein expansion which has a pretty nice character on its head/cab emulations for rough metal tones.

Thats just my experience of course, for what it worths.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 26, 2012)

Kralc @ Sat May 26 said:


> The Ultimate Tone,
> Klon Centaur into a Dumble Overdrive Special.
> Done.
> 
> ...



Thanks Clark!

Ah, $40,000 for an amp would be ok if playing guitar was the way i made my living, but all those virtual instruments, computers, speakers...etc also need attention.
I think i'll pass :mrgreen: 
Sounds great though!

Thanks for all the advice Luca!
The head idea may be a cool possibility!
I do have the Rammstein plug (was part of Komplete 7) and use it at times.


----------



## dinerdog (May 26, 2012)

I'm not a "guru", but a LONG time guitar/bass player and have used pretty much everything ever made. Both hardware and software since the original "Rockman" to every current amp plug-in. I would have to say the some of the all time best sounding guitar sounds I've ever recorded were done with my Adrenalinn ll. Bar none. Not everyone loves this box, but I've gotten amazing sounds out of it. Worth looking for a used one. Roger Linn certainly knows a thing or two about sound.

http://www.rogerlinndesign.com/

Not even for the time based effects, but for the shear realistic sound of a guitar playing through an amp. I'll send you some mp3s if you'd like to hear what I'm talking about.


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 26, 2012)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the Axe-FX 1 or 2!!! While I'm no "professional" guitarist, guitar is, by trade, my main instrument (and I don't mean in the sitting on my porch strumming chords hobbyist way either). I play a BFR Petrucci Signature series EBMM and I pair it with a Bogner/Line 6 Tube amp with a 4 v30 celestion speakers cab and record with an SM57. I'd prefer a multi-mic setup when I record, but I work with what I have. 

IDEALLY though, I'd use the Axe-FX if I had it for ALL of my studio guitar needs. A LOT of pro guitarists with expensive rigs like John Petrucci himself promote this rack unit for his home studio use all the time. This thing is just absolutely full of power and ridiculous control and I drool every time I hear them. Some guitarists even use it for live gigs. 

If you're looking to stay in the traditional route of tube amps and cabs, I myself prefer the sound of MESA's. If it were up to me I'd have a Mark IIC+ and/or Mark IV on standby at all times...but hey, that's just a dream!


----------



## Nostradamus (May 27, 2012)

Darthmorphling @ Sat May 26 said:


> [
> 
> I couldn't find any info that says 32 or 64 bit. I use Reaper and it automatically loads 32 bit vst's in its 64 bit version without having to use any wrappers.



Reaper uses its internal wrapper. Which is, by the way, more stable than the build-in wrappers of most other DAWs.


----------



## Waywyn (May 27, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat May 26 said:


> :? : Thanks for the tease Gunther. Since i do not speak German, this is very cruel on your part... :wink:
> I did catch the "rock me baby" part though o-[][]-o



Patrick, I see Peter frequently and recorded a few times with hin in his studio and will many times in the future. He doesn't have a problem with speaking english!

If you want I can hook you up with him.
Peter is THE guitar guru. If you would visit his studio and check out his complex recording system and being able to literally hook up any guitar with any amp and any speaker on the fly and even mix those, you should talk to him!

But be aware, if Peter starts guru'ing, he seriously starts guru'ing.


However, if you want to keep investments and efforts low, check out Axe FX2! 
... and *lol* ... just in case you dig any of my tracks, it is mostly Guitar Rig 4 or 5!


----------



## germancomponist (May 27, 2012)

There are so many good sounding guitar amp- & effect simulators on the market now. I think one has to spend weeks for checking out how they work with this and that guitar... .
I mostly use my older ROLAND GP 100 and am always happy with its sounds, from ultra clean till brightest distortion.... .


----------



## wst3 (May 27, 2012)

The Adrenalinn is amazing, no question. I often use it for clean-ish Fender and Vox amp sounds for mock-ups, and I've even used it on a couple finished tracks, along side real amps and microphones.

Like many, I too am looking for an emulator that makes it unnecessary to hook up all the gear. Like many I just haven't found it yet.

And at this point I've even come up with a theory<G>... when you finally hook up the guitar, stomp boxes, amplifiers, and microphones the level of control and number of options so far outstrips even the most complex VST that it puts you in a different mind set.

There is also the issue of standing in front of the amplifier! I've tried, infrequently, playing through an AdrenaLinn or Pod directly into the PA. Even with the guitar sound coming back at me through the monitors it is, well, just a bit disorienting. I think in this case maybe I am just too old to learn a new trick? I don't know, but it is not the same.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 27, 2012)

Dinerdog: thanks for reminding me about the Lynn box. Not so much for great, natural tone, but for extra sonic options.
Not only am I looking for the ultimate tone, but also for color shifting gear, so i will probably grab it...

Casey: Craig Sharmat had told me about the Axe FX a few years back. I didn't seriously look into it back then, but the sonic possibilities and the interface look great. But one has to think really hard before shelling out $2500.
I'd definitely would like to try this one out hooked to my RME sound card to see if it is worth the investment...

Alex: thanks for the offer to hook me up with Peter!
Lots of good info has been shared here and i need to process and research.

Bill: yea, this is probably gonna be my first step: get a nice sounding amp and start recording from a mike all over again...
I wish that the Axe FX option would sound great, since technically, my studio is already crammed full with gear and i don't have the extra room to leave a recording station setup for the guitar rig...


----------



## wst3 (May 27, 2012)

I have the AdrenaLinn II on my pedalboard. It is a bit of a pig power wise, and took some tweaking to get it to play nicely with the other pedals. 

It provides textures I can not get any other way, and my board is loaded with sonic toys such as the Pigtronix Envelope Phaser and the Prometheus from Subdecay (closest thing to my ancient Mutron III yet!) Roger is a genius!

Years ago I had the Mutron Bi-Phase and III cross-connected so that I could control the phaser with an envelope, and the filters with an LFO. Tons of fun, but much easier to do these days!


----------



## wst3 (May 27, 2012)

I am right there with you... I really wish there was a one-box solution that sounded as good as the alternative (amps, pedals, mics). 

I'm pretty much out of space as well, my "studio" isn't really a studio at all, just a temporary setup till I can build the next real studio space.

What I learned in the process is this... you have to trust your ears! I set up a couple of amplifiers, some pedals, etc and then just started playing while wandering about. I found all sorts of places where things sounded good, the amps just gelled together, if that makes sense. I put my room microphone there and hit record and it sounds good.

Can I do better with a purpose designed space? I'm pretty sure I can, but I'm happy for now. I am capturing what I hear... if that makes sense.


----------



## Lex (May 27, 2012)

I'm no guru...but Patrick have you tried working with cab impulses?

http://www.recabi.net/

cheers

alex


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 28, 2012)

Waywinn: Alex, you do get a good tone with GR4/5, and I do use it a lot myself.
But again, to me it's not the ultimate solution.

I realize that i won't probably reach the holy grail with this search, but any initiative that results in the improvement of my setup is a step forward.
Once in a while, whether it be tweaks in an orchestral template, a killer drum setup, or the betterment of our recording chain, we need to spend time and reassess what we do routinely, i feel.

Bill: good to get another confirmation that the Lynn box is worth including in a guitar setup for extra coloring options.
What i need to do now is to find a good sounding amp, that doesn't cost an arm and a leg and doesn't weight a ton, since i do not gig much anymore.
And of course, it has to sound great with clean and distorted tones. Tubes i guess...

Alex: thanks for the link!
I do own Speakerphone2 and they have a bunch of cabinets as well. I have to admit that i haven't played with those much. I should.
Like with orchestral mixes, using IR as a cabinet emulation leaves me wondering. I realize that the Axe FX 2 is also using IRs, but it can only take you so far, compared to the interaction of an amp in a real space, and of a signal going through an amplication and speakers combination...

Are all these solutions good enough?
Certainly, in most cases.
Can they replace the real deal?
Nope


----------



## Ryan Scully (May 28, 2012)

Hi Patrick,

I find myself in very similar circumstances these days as well. If I were to go out today and purchase a ripping tube combo amp that has brilliant tone and versatility it would be the Bogner Alchemist 40 Watt. It really screams and handles all angles nicely. You can find these for under 1K. I still have my Mesa Boogie DC-5 50 Watt Combo thats close to 20 years old and it still pulls through : )




Ryan :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 28, 2012)

Ryan: many thanks for the tip!

I have completely neglected the guitar gear for the many years i got absorbed into the virtual world, and tips for great amps are very much appreciated!
_-)


----------



## germancomponist (May 28, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon May 28 said:


> Can they replace the real deal?



No! 

I have experimented with Soldano, Fender and Mesa Boogie amps for years, for example, and not only one plug can bring you to the same results. They all sound good, but .... .


----------



## wst3 (May 28, 2012)

If you are not gigging regularly, or in sheds, I'd take a look at the current crop of "18 watt" chassis amplifiers. They run the gamut of tones, and cover most of the "standards" such as Fender, Vox, & Marshall. You can probably get one that sounds like a Hiwatt or an Ampeg, or a big old Marshall stack - but that's not really what they were about - so you do have to keep things in perspective.

65 Amps makes what I think is the most brilliant little combo, their London. It covers an insane swath of sounds. It also cost more than I expect I'll pay for my next car<G>! Oh well.

Right now I'm using an Orange Tiny Terror and a Mesa Boogie Studio 22. Between them I can cover a lot of different conventional sounds (ok, with some help from the pedal board) - and I can create some really cool unconventional sounds. I also have a Fender Blues Deville, which is OK, and an old Bassman that works when it wants to (I really need to clean that beast up!) and - chuckle if you must - a Sears Silvertone Twin that is just too loud. It'd currently in about 100 pieces as I try to find a way to keep the sound without the pain.

Also in the pile is the Tech-21 Trademark 60. It won't fool anyone up close, and I don't generally record it, but I take it almost everywhere. It comes "close enough" to a Twin or a Marshall 50 for casual gigs, and it weighs about 35 pounds. The transformer in my Boogie weighs 35 pounds!

One other thought - as you play with different amplifiers pay attention to their strengths and their weaknesses. I think you'll quickly find a pair that works well together.

As an example - one of the things I love about the Boogie is the articulation, for lack of a better word. It picks up all the nuances of my playing - which can be a real pain some nights. It is a very detailed amplifier.

The Tiny Terror, on the other hand, is the most forgiving amplifier I've ever used. But in a good way. It just kind of hides my faults. The front end is also very responsive, so with a twist of the old volume pot I can change the character completely. Sadly when you start piling pedals in front of it you lose some of that flexibility.

Oh, and while I'm waxing (rambling?), one of my secret weapons is a Groove Tubes Studio Preamp. It sounds great, it is responsive, and it'll drive a loudspeaker, just not terribly loud. I've recorded it direct as well, sometimes I like it, mostly I'd still rather have a loudspeaker and microphone in the equation.

More thoughts...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 29, 2012)

Wow Bill, you do have quite a collection!

Thanks for the amp list!
=o


----------



## david robinson (May 29, 2012)

hi patrick.
prolly the best tone i've got out of a commercial
amp was the Boogie Mark I.
sn 074.
it had an Altec as stock (replaced it with an EV later on which didn't record as well.)
other Boogies i've owned? MarkIIc, MarkIV and
a split Studio System.
the Mark I was my fav.
BUT, the best was prior to the Mark I.
it was Lenard(all tube), made here in Sydney in the late 60s-early 70s.
i had the inventor modify the tone circuit so the treble control became a gain boost. in front of this i had a Watkins tube KopyKat tape echo. the pre amp in this was great! (used it with the Mark I, as well.
the Lenard system was on all the records i did then.
AND the studio i worked in(Festival) was still all tube equipement at that time. the combination of all these hi-spec tube devices with U-67's created a pretty amazing tone.
best,
j.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 29, 2012)

Hi David,
i love the MESA Boogie's tone in general. 
A little too heavy for my older body, but a great choice! =o


----------



## david robinson (May 29, 2012)

hi patrick.
thanks.
one thing i found when recording an amp....
most use the standards: SM57, HD421, ribbon types, large diaphragm condenser......
BUT i had great success with a small capsule
condenser - a Neumann KM-88. (rare).
it brings out all the high end detail really well.
an AT-4041 would do the same.
j.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 30, 2012)

I use a small condenser for acoustic guitars but never thought of trying it with electric. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## wst3 (May 30, 2012)

Microphone selection, and placement have a HUGE impact on the sound. Over the years I've developed a sense of what might work better for a given project, but truth is, I'm always playing with the gear, and there are so many variables that I will almost always experiment.

The AT-40x1 family is, IMO, one of the most under-rated microphone lines. I use the 4031, it's just the one I like - and while it is noisy compared to the 4041 or 4051, when it is being pummeled by an guitar amplifier the noise disappears<G>!

Another favorite for loudspeakers is the Earthworks cardiod - in my case the SR77. It is much more clinical, which may or may not suit. Often it does.

The AKG C-451 is a standard, and for good reason. In my collection it is the least sensitive to placement - which is both good and bad.

My all time favorite - cliche though it may be - is the KM-84. I don't own one (or two), but one of these days I will - and in the meantime I rent them when I need them. (Mercernary audio has reportedly built a near clone of the KM-84, but I have yet to use it. Recordings made with it have the vibe... I am curious!)

One microphone I expected to work brilliantly is the Schoeps CMC/MK41. It is my first choice for recording acoustic guitars (another one I still have to rent I'm afraid) and I could not get a decent sound when recording amplifiers. It's been suggested that if one can not get a good recording with this microphone one should immediately shift careers to burger flipping - I hope that's not so!

I will often (although I'm getting better about it) use a second microphone three to four feet back, directly on axis. This is almost always a large capsule condenser - and in my case usually a TLM-193 or a Shure KSM-32. It allows me to add some space to the track if I need it.

The reason I don't do this as often is I now use a Royer SF-12 about 5 - 6 feet off the ground, and maybe 10 - 12 feet back. A little dab'll do you.


----------



## wst3 (May 30, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Tue May 29 said:


> Wow Bill, you do have quite a collection!
> 
> Thanks for the amp list!
> =o



Sadly my collection is nothing like I'd like it to be<G>!

My thing is, and pretty much always has been, the finished product - not just the composition, but the production, which might lean towards arrangement in some cases, and might lean more towards engineering/sound design in others.

I love painting with sound!

It might be harmony (I took up pedal steel because the constantly changing harmonies fascinated me.) It might be stomp boxes, it might be the amplifiers, or the guitars, or just the chord voicing. It's all important, and it's all interesting!

Stomp boxes are a special case. I've butchered so many of them in the hunt for the next cool sound! And sometimes it's almost funny. As a design engineer I spent a lot of time learning how to design interfaces. So when I look at the 'typical' stomp box I shudder. So I built buffers and added them to all my pedals. They changed the sound, but not in a good way, or rather not in a way that was musically interesting to me. I'd rather hear that tone-suck when you engage a conventional wah-wah in front of a fuzz face like device. Why? I guess cause that's what we think of?

I even invested in the Gizmotron (I have both the guitar and bass models, both of which have finally failed completely and I'm working with folks to resurrect them). I've tried guitar bows, the eBow - it's all fun, it's all fascinating.

As you can see, I need a 12 step program...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 30, 2012)

You're my kind of addict ! o-[][]-o


----------



## poseur (May 31, 2012)

_from very far away....._


so, patrick:
did you find a consulting solution?


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2012)

poseur @ Thu May 31 said:


> _from very far away....._


Wow, talk about serious addictions... I was going to suggest my Mesa Boogie V-Twin which has satiated my tube saturation addiction...but listen to this man instead... a true hero-in-posing addict.

_May seem far,... but its a small world via the internet._


----------



## poseur (May 31, 2012)

synergy543 @ Thu May 31 said:


> poseur @ Thu May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > _from very far away....._
> ...



ha!
no, i'm not an addict..... i need to obsess over the ways that both my music & my playing sound, so.....
..... it's kinda dragged me into a life filled w/some interesting manufacturer-consultancies & etc,
for a variety of different products.
(even some non-guitar-related things.....)

anyway, i just wanted to see if patrick found someone;
i'm def not the guy for that, scheduling-wise.


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2012)

I think all humans are addicts of one kind or another (creatures of habit). Music is one of the more beautiful addictions though.

Manufacturer-consulting can be a double-edged sword though, I found it satisfying at the time, but later felt like I was just eating candy. Serious food though just doesn't pay as well (sadly).


----------



## poseur (May 31, 2012)

synergy543 @ Thu May 31 said:


> Manufacturer-consulting can be a double-edged sword though, I found it satisfying at the time, but later felt like I was just eating candy. Serious food though just doesn't pay as well (sadly).



yeah..... i've had some less-than-satisfying times, too,
but feel generally good about more than a few of my involvements;
moreso now, than before.....


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2012)

I don't regret, but just going through a different phase feeling a need for fresh substance...even though I'm getting older. The hunger never ceases...so goes the life of an addict I guess!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 31, 2012)

poseur @ Thu May 31 said:


> _from very far away....._
> 
> 
> so, patrick:
> did you find a consulting solution?



Poseur, ah, not yet  

So many option have been sugsested here that it is gonna take time for me to research and make decisions.

I will probably grab the Lynn box as a first step.
Not so much because it will give me the greatest tone but because i like the sonic possibilities of that piece of gear.

Step two: i have to try out a number of amps and get one.

Step three: i will record the amp + floor pedals and see what i can get sonically.

I will also invite Bill (wst3) over for a beer, and try to squeeze some pearls of wisdom out of him, since he leaves nearby and since his knowledge of guitar gear and recording techniques are beyond what i know.

I promise to resurect this thread once i have found something satisfying.

In the meantime, feel free to chime in and make recomandations about amps, virtual solutions and cool pedals 
(like: what is the best wha-wha pedal that you would recommend... i own a Cry Baby and a Vox, but i have no idea of what's out there anymore?)

I am also looking for something to process a rock guitar riff/lead that i am using for this cartoon series. 
My problem is that the lead as is, sounds a bit dated (lead guitars aren't cool anymore according to the current trends) 
The interpretation is good but i'm looking to process the sound to give it a more modern color. 
I was thinking about maybe trying out a talk box (Rocktron Banshee 2) to give that lead a bit more personality.
Or maybe rendering that lead and using Izotope Iris to try and mangle it a bit...?
If anyone has other ideas, i'd appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 31, 2012)

Synergy: never too old to get a hard on for a piece of gear! :wink:


----------



## wst3 (May 31, 2012)

this may sound just a little self serving, but it was in fact my dear old mama who once observed that while I probably did need professional help, at the very least I knew where every penny I spent went - and it wasn't up my nose! Sometimes, when I feel guilty about all the tools (note I originally typed toys - bad habit<G>) I keep this in mind.

On the other hand, my better half points out - every time I refer to an instrument or microphone as an investment - that in order to be an investment I'd need to be willing to sell it<G>. Not entirely true, since at least some of the gear has paid for itself, but an equally valid perspective.


----------



## wst3 (May 31, 2012)

Talkboxes - the now ancient Digitech Talker was cool, and probably as close as I've heard, but you simply can't beat the real deal, and the added bonus is that it is dead simple to record well!

But don't spend money on a commercial model - get a small compression driver and a hose, total outplay probably $25 - $35, and your are done - and you get DIY points too.


----------



## yellowstudio (Jun 3, 2012)

Patrick, if I may chime in here, two possibilities that came from the top of my head have been posted here already and I'd like to reinforce those: The Axe FX II is the swiss army knife in simulation. Totally by chance, I heard a german guitar player recently play one in our local production of "The Rocky Horror Show". I know the guy and knew that he plays the Axe, but I didn't know he was playing until at the very end the pit was moved up to the stage and you could see the band. I found myself thinking "DAT TONE!!!!" on several occasions throughout the piece, until I finally saw that familiar face, his signature guitar and that dead giveaway 19" rack 

The other possibility, Peter Weihe, I can only testifiy that he is THE man. A couple years back I found myself researching some guitar solos from songs that really blew me away in terms of sound and phrasing, and whose name did pop up? Check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT2WZDNstio

One more alternative to Peter Weihe that comes to my mind is Steve Ouimette, the guy who recorded all the songs for the "Guitar Hero" games where Activision couldn't get a license for the original recording.

so long
Andreas


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Andreas, Axe FX 2 seems to be a great solution, but i need to locate a place where i can demo it. With such a price tag, a couple of (bad) Youtube videos are not enough to pull the trigger...

It also looks like Peter Weihe is the man...
I'll definitely keep him in mind!


----------



## lux (Jun 4, 2012)

Personally, once one decides to stay in a digital realm, i would seriously consider the Kemper Proifiling instead of the Axe Fx.

The Kemper has that cool feature to create your own model from real amps which makes it pretty interesting.


----------



## poseur (Jun 4, 2012)

lux @ Mon Jun 04 said:


> Personally, once one decides to stay in a digital realm, i would seriously consider the Kemper Proifiling instead of the Axe Fx.
> 
> The Kemper has that cool feature to create your own model from real amps which makes it pretty interesting.



so far, i am not a big fan of the axe-fx, though it offers a huge amount of features & effects.
(i don't need the effects; so far, i've found the modelling of the axe-fx to sound kind of synthetic & lonely.....
but, many other others seem currently to love it, so..... ymmv.)

i have & use an 11rack, an hd500/dt50 rig, & have just received a kemper profiling amp.....
i have very high hopes for the kemper.
i do my own programming, to suit my own needs, so:
while amp-simulation sound & feel is paramount to me (both alone, in the room, and within recording mixes)
--- as i said, i don't care about the FX, since i have what i consider to be "the best" (for me), already --- 
the UI remains critical to me.

with the kemper, i will profile my own amps, many of which are in varying degrees of "uniqueness".


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree with you about the Axe. I am not blown away by it so far...

The Kemper looks very interesting.
From what i could hear, the simulation seems good. Not 100% accurate, but that would be asking too much.

Poseur, would you mind posting here, once you've modelled some of your amps, and tell us what you think?

This may be the way to go!


----------



## poseur (Jun 4, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Jun 04 said:


> I agree with you about the Axe. I am not blown away by it so far...
> 
> The Kemper looks very interesting.
> From what i could hear, the simulation seems good. Not 100% accurate, but that would be asking too much.
> ...



i will do!
i haven't had the opportunity to plug-it-in, yet, but..... i will.

the idea of it is perfect for me, as i'm quite attached to my many brilliant amps, here.

fwiw:
with various (minor) amounts of programming,
i've already done pretty well with both the 11Rack & the hd500 (w/ or w/o the dt50/dt25, though WITH the dt50/dt25 has proven more satisfying),
i'd say.


----------



## yellowstudio (Jun 4, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon 04 Jun said:


> I agree with you about the Axe. I am not blown away by it so far...
> 
> The Kemper looks very interesting.



I have heard high praises and intense bashing for both units and everybody hears what they hear, what I'd suggest with regards to the Axe is that you join the forum at fractalaudio.com and ask for users in your area. Most of the guys who have them (esp. the new II) are willing to give potential new buyers a demo, because they really believe in them and want Fractal to make more sales. I agree that the fact that you can't just plug into one in every down-the-street music store is a bit of a problem, but it's the distribution model that's working for them.

One thing to consider about the Axe: The speed at which features are added and improved is startling. They're already at firmware version 6.01 and that may not be everybody's cup of tea (with preset sounds changing as the modeling is tweaked), OTOH it means that Fractal are trying to keep the unit on the bleeding edge of technology.

As you can tell, I'm leaning more towards the Axe, but I'd love to have both units at hand for a side-to-side comparison. Doesn't look very likely for me in the foreseeable future though 

so long
Andreas


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Andrea!

I have to admit that the more i think about it, the more i am attracted to the idea of the Kemper. If it can get as close as some people are saying, this is an ideal machine for the recording studio.
And i love the fact that it has a whole bunch of ground switches that are supposed to take care of most hum...


----------



## Udo (Jun 4, 2012)

A bit of trivia for you; the Kemper was developed by the creator of the Access Virus synth.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, this was mentioned in the videos that i watched.
Probably an interesting fellow!


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 5, 2012)

A very interesting thread, I just caught up with all the posts. Patrick, here are my recommendations:

1) I have used practically every software amp sim, and I keep returning time and time again to Studio Devil A.M.P. This is one of the lowest priced sims, but has a very loyal following and constantly gets supporters on various forums when there are threads such as this. I've never heard of anyone being displeased with it. 

When I got Guitar Rig 5 I used that for a few months instead of Studio Devil (SD), but now I only use GR5 for the pedals (SD only does amps, not pedals) and SD is my exclusive go-to plugin for amps. Don't be fooled by the simple UI; in fact I prefer the lack of graphics in SD, it annoys me how much screen real estate is taken by some plugins with fancy diagrams of amps etc!! 

I just find that SD captures the full detail and even imperfections that I am familiar with from a decade of recording hundreds of real amps in my studio. SD loads cabinet impulses; I have downloaded numerous free alternative ones to enable a broader variety of sounds. It is incredible what a difference a realistic impulse response provides in terms of realism.

GR5 is okay, and is better than most sims. However it lacks that extra attention to detail; when I'm using SD I am almost convinced there is a tube in my iMac!!!!! And it is very light on CPU resources also. 

At the other end of the scale, Waves GTR3 is probably the worst amp sim I've used, Waves are badly in need of an updated amp sim product. It just sounds so tame and sterile, without the nuances of SD. I would place all amp sims on a scale with GTR3 at one end and SD at the other end. If you are at all interested, I will email you some examples of a track I recorded a couple of weeks ago using SD for all the guitars. I don't regret getting GR5 however, because it was part of the Komplete boxed set.

2) I too have been looking seriously into buying an amp for live use. I don't have any amp at all presently; over the years I've had numerous amps, include various well known Fender amps, Mesa Boogie MkIIC (one of my favourites), various custom built amps based on my personal specifications, Marshall, other Mesa Boogie amps, Sovtek, etc. I honestly prefer most of the stuff I do with plugins probably because the flexibility to change things so easily and quickly enables me to be un-compromising about tweaking parameters. With a real amp it's too much trouble to re-record the track!!! But I am very lazy. I have been researching the Axe FX II and the Kemper Profiling Amp (KPA) and I am 100% convinced that the KPA is the best option. I have read hundreds of posts of internet discussion comparing the two, and people that own both seem to prefer the KPA. I am blown away by the youtube videos demonstrating the KPA

3) Keep an eye out for the upcoming Brainworx BX Rockrack plugin, which is supposed to be released some time in June this year .... so not long to wait! Brainworx are a German software company and I am very impressed with the approach they have, and whilst I don't own any of their plugins, the demonstrations I've seen were fantastic. I think their approach to producing the rockrack plugin is a bit different to other amp sims, and if anything it is similar to the KPA approach. I am confident the Rockrack will be very worthwhile.

4) Someone posted a link to the Waves CLA guitar plugin. I don't have the CLA plugins, however I have heard excellent reports. The Waves signature series are a brilliant range of plugins, I think they are one of the best new ideas. I personally own the Maserati plugins which are similar to the CLA ones, and the Maserati guitar plugin is almost constantly in use on my guitar tracks. They are not actual amp sims, however they apply a range of high quality parallel processing to achieve wonderful results in the final mix. I find them creatively inspiring. The Waves plugin bundles are very affordable now and they ALWAYS seem to be having sales for the signature series.

Contact me and I'll email you that track I mentioned!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Zac, thanks so much for the good advice!
I wasn't aware of the Studio Devil plug.
It sounds cool!
I'll probably get it soon, as an addition to my soon to arrive new gear!
I'll also keep an eye/ear out for the Brainworks plug, and the Waves Signature ones as well....

Cheers!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 7, 2012)

For the record, I have just purchased Adrenalinn III and the Kemper Profiling Amp.
I'll post my impressions in a few days and i am very excited with the expended options that will be now available to me!

Thanks so much for all of your advice: it was tremendous help in making an informed decision!
=o


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 7, 2012)

The Kemper hands down is the best out there in terms of digital emus, anywhere from totally clean to high gain. I've had mine for 4 months or so and it's awesome. I was never sold on the AxeFX.

As far as plugins I thought Scuffam Sgear was quite good and much better than the others.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 7, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Jun 07 said:


> For the record, I have just purchased Adrenalinn III and the Kemper Profiling Amp.
> I'll post my impressions in a few days and i am very excited with the expended options that will be now available to me!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your advice: it was tremendous help in making an informed decision!
> =o




Patrick, I would like to listen to some poor examples what you did with using this amps, for comparison.... . Is this possible?


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 7, 2012)

Gunter, I suppose you are looking for p u r e examples? :wink:


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 7, 2012)

doubleattack @ Thu Jun 07 said:


> Gunter, I suppose you are looking for p u r e examples? :wink:



Huh, those languages.... ))) Thanks for reminding me! I will edit my post ...., or better not, so the others have something to laugh. 

Thks again!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 7, 2012)

You're welcome! - Thanks god I don't know about the mistakes by myself... o-[][]-o


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so excited you bought the kpa! Can't wait to read all about your experiences!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 7, 2012)

Patrick, when I got the Axe FX. I was so pleased with the sound that I ended up selling all my amps (Fender, Marshall, Mesa Boogie. Bogner) because they're all in there. Works well too as you can plug it direct into your sequence rig and it sits in the mix perfectly. Because of the version II Axe FX, you might be able to pick a regular Axe Fx Ultra as a steal. I've not needed anything else for the last 4 years - and for live use, you simply deactivate the speaker cab sim and can run it stereo out of two cabinets.

Honestly Patrick, I've heard stuff about the KPA from some heavy hitters like the guys with Periphery - we can PM about it if you wish.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Zac!

Gunther: i'll will make sure and send you poor examples of the new gear! :lol: 

Frederick: you forgot to mention if what you heard about the KPA was praise or criticism...
Would love to check out the Axe FX, but the price point of the KPA and what i heard online sold me.
The gear will be at my door step tomorrow morning o=?


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Patrick, don't forget to put a midi cable into the Adrenalinn, so that it's get's clock tempo. Just leave it midi'ed all the time.

I hope you dig it. Whenever I hear recordings of mine that I like the guitar sound, it's usually the Adrenalinn. : >


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 7, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Jun 07 said:


> Thanks Zac!
> 
> Gunther: i'll will make sure and send you poor examples of the new gear! :lol:
> 
> ...



Don't worry. You have made the right choice in the KPA. Periphery play what they call djent which have very particular guitar tone demands which perhaps AxeFX are well suited for, a very percussive tight dry tone. Some other high gain players such as Ola Englund and Keith Merrow have ditched the AxeFX and moved to the Kemper. I somehow suspect you aren't into the uber high gain anyway and the KPA kills the competition in clean to dirty sounds. It sounds like a tube amp. There have been blind AB tests where seasoned guitarists couldn't tell which was their real amp.

Be sure to go to the Rig Exchange and download some user amp profiles. A lot of stuff is better than the stock profiles. Firmware 1.09 just came out too. You will need a usb stick too.


----------



## lux (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm really curious to know how much troublesome or not is profiling a real amp with the Kemper, mics and stuff.

If its a fast procedure that's a really cool feature.


----------



## poseur (Jul 15, 2012)

luca,
i've been playing with & programming the KPA for a couple of weeks, now;
i've documented some of my first programmed patches.
i haven't yet found the time to profile my own, very-valuable-to-me unique amps.

the KPA has been excellent, for me, so far: a bit of a paradigm shift for me, in fact,
given my ongoing love for great amplifiers, and for learning how to play amplifiers,
and my abiding interest in the possibilities of digital re: guitar.
fantastic dynamics.
great shape-ability, with a UI i've found very friendly & practical.
pedal-friendly (for those of us who have & use _unique_ pedals!).
great choices for parametric controls, and much hope for the future of the KPA.
a continuously growing library of occasionally interesting profiles.

anyway:
here are 3 of those earliest (solo) experiments:
recorded live, no overdubs --- largely improvs,
though 2 of them were considered (for about 15-20minutes) in advance of the improv.

*only sky:*
http://soundcloud.com/jayapala/only-sky-dt

*spoke with folk, song:*
http://soundcloud.com/jayapala/folk-song-kpa-d-clone-demo-dt


this next one was a straight-up "soundcheck" for a cue i was about to record for "twilight" breaking dawn";
the music in the cue does NOT sound like this track, fwiw:

*bloobu said the goose was loose:*
http://soundcloud.com/jayapala/bloobu-said-the-goose-was


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting those tracks, poseur. They are the most interesting examples that I've yet heard of the KPA in action, and it's always a treat to hear your stuff.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's me still playing with my POD 2.0 

Every new amp I ever bought in 40 odd years was tasked with getting the sound I got out of the last one! 
sad or what?


----------



## poseur (Jul 16, 2012)

no problem, ian!


----------



## Udo (Jul 16, 2012)

rayinstirling @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> Here's me still playing with my POD 2.0
> 
> Every new amp I ever bought in 40 odd years was tasked with getting the sound I got out of the last one!
> sad or what?


... and each time it became easier - in your perception, because of the decline in your hearing ability. It should be a cinch now ..... but what about the audience members with younger ears ....


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cool stuff Poseur!
I like your sensibility =o 

Funny, i was about to report here about the Kemper as well :mrgreen: 

I just love it. And it is everything I hoped for and more.
I sent the Adrenalyn back the same day after checking both out over an afternoon.
But the Kemper (KPA) i am keeping!

As mentionned earlier in this thread, there are a ton of users' profiles that are better than the included profiles.
Some really kick ass stuff!

The problems i was having with hum and hiss are practicaly all gone.
Very good noise gate it has.
Great variety of crunch, over drive, high gain and clean.
I also use it for bass, and despite the fact that there aren't too many bass amps profiles yet, it is very handy for bass too!

I just love this piece of gear.

Thanks to those of you that suggested i check it out o-[][]-o 

Definitely ground breaking _-)


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 17, 2012)

Udo @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> ... and each time it became easier - in your perception, because of the decline in your hearing ability. It should be a cinch now ..... but what about the audience members with younger ears ....



Strangely enough, never trying to sound like some one else had it's benefits 
Also, 40 years ago a paltry sum would buy a roadie 


@Patrick
I'm just jealous as I can't justify the cost of buying a Kemper Profiling Amp


----------



## lux (Jul 17, 2012)

poseur @ Sun Jul 15 said:


> luca,
> i've been playing with & programming the KPA for a couple of weeks, now;
> i've documented some of my first programmed patches.
> i haven't yet found the time to profile my own, very-valuable-to-me unique amps.
> ...



Just seen this Poseur, thanks for sharing your experience and the really inspiring examples.

Tone on the "soundcheck" is slightly scooped to my ears, wonder if thats because of your own settings/pickups or if the models have a natural tendency to edgyy-scoop-ness, if that makes sense 

In the past I've experimented this sonic appeal with my Line6 devices. I dont consider it negatively, its just their own personality. 

Thanks again
Luca


----------



## poseur (Jul 17, 2012)

lux @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> Just seen this Poseur, thanks for sharing your experience and the really inspiring examples.
> 
> Tone on the "soundcheck" is slightly scooped to my ears, wonder if thats because of your own settings/pickups or if the models have a natural tendency to edgyy-scoop-ness, if that makes sense
> 
> ...



luca,
i don't think that the kpa, in its amp profiles, "leans" towards any kind of scooping,
nor towards any particular sonic character whatsoever.....
..... other than seeming rudimentarily musical in its range.

each of those is a rig i programmed for a specific, personal sound-set/purpose;
clearly, i can hear (in a bit like "only sky", from 2m33s) that there is a very vocal quality to the midrange that is not scooped.
in general, most of the "solo" guitar sounds that i enjoy playing feature an unusual amount of lower mid-range.....
which mirrors the sounds of my actual amps.

that said:
almost every guitar that i play uses very specific single-coil pickups.
here's the 2nd improv i'd done, using a rig i programmed base on a profile of a fender deluxe reverb:
i'm simply riding the guitar's volume-control, to highlight the kpa's dynamics.
no pedals.
direct to Lynx Aurora/LogicPro.

*2nd pass:*
http://soundcloud.com/jayapala/kpa-2nd-pass-was-dirty-dr-now

indeed, i have never experienced this level of absolutely playable _*dynamics*_ from any digital device i've played, before.....
and i do own many of them.
fwiw: 
i find the UI very fluid with which to engage, and the parameter choices are quite powerful & musical.

ymmv!


----------



## lux (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes. Definitely reacts to dynamic and cleans up in quite a musical way. Such a convincing range of tones under volume pot control. Impressive.

Possibilities seem to be pratically unlimited once the profiling engine allows different and completely "indipendent" sonic results, as you say.

really worths givin it a spin in the next days.

Thanks again
Luca


----------



## poseur (Jul 17, 2012)

luca,
you may find that some publicly available profiles are eminently workable,
and very true to the core of the original amps:
other profiles, not so much!
i'm looking forward to profiling a few amps that aren't represented, myself.






lux @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> Yes. Definitely reacts to dynamic and cleans up in quite a musical way. Such a convincing range of tones under volume pot control. Impressive.
> 
> Possibilities seem to be pratically unlimited once the profiling engine allows different and completely "indipendent" sonic results, as you say.
> 
> ...


----------



## lux (Jul 17, 2012)

fact is that I can see myself knocking at friends' doors with the kpa in hand asking to profile this or that amp i always loved the sound of.

I fear that it could have a devastating impact on my social rating, sort of "oh no, not you again!" type of thing


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys! Thanks a lot for mentioning the KPA! Haven't heard of it before and and just bought it today. Holy Moly!!! This is definitely the best piece of gear I have bought in my whole life. (And I say that after playing with that baby for 20 minutes...) This is just incredible.

I've tried so many software amp solutions during the last years and really lost my desire to play the electric guitar because nothing came even close to playing a real tube amp. And now Kemper surprises me with that innovation.

Finally I'm back in the guitar world! 

thanks again!
Marco


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 26, 2012)

The KPA totally rules!

A game changer for sure =o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 26, 2012)

and check this site out for the best profiles available:
http://www.theampfactory.com/


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 26, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> and check this site out for the best profiles available:
> http://www.theampfactory.com/



thanks a lot! Bookmarked 

Marco


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't see this on the Kempler website, but can this act as an interface for computer recording? If so, this looks like a killer piece of gear.


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 26, 2012)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> I didn't see this on the Kempler website, but can this act as an interface for computer recording? If so, this looks like a killer piece of gear.



Yes, definitely! It's the perfect solution for direct studio/home recording. You can use the analog outs or S/PDIF directly into your soundcard.

Marco


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok thanks! So I am gathering that this is not a direct interface to the compter, but rather like an effect, I know it is a lot more than an effect, that goes between your guitar and another interface?

Either way the technology looks excellent.


----------



## poseur (Sep 26, 2012)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> I didn't see this on the Kempler website, but can this act as an interface for computer recording? If so, this looks like a killer piece of gear.



it will _*not*_ act as an overarching, general audio-interface w/your computer & software.


----------



## poseur (Sep 26, 2012)

here's another track done w/the KPA, early-on..... live & solo;
*only sky:*

http://soundcloud.com/jayapala/only-sky-dt


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 30, 2012)

poseur @ Thu Sep 27 said:


> here's another track done w/the KPA, early-on..... live & solo;
> *only sky:*
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/jayapala/only-sky-dt



Totally awesome! Thanks for this journey into a different world! 

Marco


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 30, 2012)

A first few seconds of recording a short riff idea with the KPA (Sorry in advance - Haven't played the guitar for ages & have to practise a lot again...  ) Really love that baby.

http://soundcloud.com/soundrepository/s ... filing-amp

Marco


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 3, 2012)

Another one with the Kemper: http://soundcloud.com/soundrepository/k ... amp-test-2

marco


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice Poseur!

=o 

I'm totally into those pads...

Custom patch, or something you found and then tweaked?


----------



## poseur (Oct 3, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Very nice Poseur!
> 
> =o
> 
> ...



cool, patrick, but:

pads?
from which track(s)?

those "pieces" are each one, single pass of guitar, live w/the kpa;
i'm using the kpa effects, other than my handicapped loop/glitch pedal,
which's an early 'revolver' (by hexe).


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2012)

Pad-like guitar, coming in in the intro and in the end.
The improv'ed intro...


----------



## poseur (Oct 3, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Pad-like guitar, coming in in the intro and in the end.
> The improv'ed intro...



ah!
on "only sky"?

the same kpa patch, throughout:

gtr>revolver>volume pedal (swells)>
>kpa patch {includes some light compression>stereo echo>very long "hall"-like reverb}.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, only sky...
i was hoping that it was a profile ready to go.
Time is precious and i'm lazy with working on patches... :?


----------



## poseur (Oct 3, 2012)

PdeC:
i think it took me about 35mins to get to that overall "patch", fwiw.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey, sure, the chain you describe does it...

Check out what Bill Ruppert does with Electro Harmonix pedals.
His series of videos is pretty unbelievable stuff!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjFth1mg5Rc&feature=autoplay&list=UUnSPJuN4hWdUvOXEzFzayyQ&playnext=2

Pad-like, shimering fxs @ 1:48


----------



## guitarholic (Oct 3, 2012)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Jun 07 said:


> Patrick, when I got the Axe FX. I was so pleased with the sound that I ended up selling all my amps (Fender, Marshall, Mesa Boogie. Bogner) because they're all in there. Works well too as you can plug it direct into your sequence rig and it sits in the mix perfectly. Because of the version II Axe FX, you might be able to pick a regular Axe Fx Ultra as a steal. I've not needed anything else for the last 4 years - and for live use, you simply deactivate the speaker cab sim and can run it stereo out of two cabinets.
> 
> Honestly Patrick, I've heard stuff about the KPA from some heavy hitters like the guys with Periphery - we can PM about it if you wish.



Can only agree with Frederick. I have both a KPA and an Axe Fx 2 at home and I definitely prefer the Axe2. I don't want to say the KPA is a bad thing, it just seems like they need to put a little more developing into it. I miss the harmonic complexity that the Axe2 has (I used the Ultra before the 2, had a bunch of the Line6 stuff, Diezel, Bogner, Mesa amps, etc etc). Give the KPA another year or so and it'll be a lot better. Plus the Axe kills the KPA in terms of onboard FX.

Getting a used Ultra is currently your best bet imo. My boys in Periphery (was their A&R manager for the past two years) still use that thing live and in the studio. Even though the last record was an Axe 2 (preamp) -> poweramp section of an EVH III -> Mesa Std 4x12" miced up.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 4, 2012)

You wouldn't believe the number of Axe owners that jumped ship and now own a KPA.

From their standpoint, the KPA has better tone than the Axe...

See for yourself at the KPA site:
http://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/index.php?page=Index&s=f05a72e3b1c1a3982066eece4409d17ba959a6e9


----------

